# MyLink and watching videos ???



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

????


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

If it is possible it would only be enabled when not driving...I'll try tomorrow when I pickup my new Cruze


----------



## Adafer (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope don't think so, i tried on my mine, but didn't try very hard.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

It depends on the version of MyLink? Holden Cruze MY14, no video


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Found this on a web site. It looks like it depends on what manufacturer/country/etc.MyLink enables:

The caller to choose a name from the stored directory, touch the call function and project the call through the vehicle speakers, thereby obviating the cumbersome process of having to manually dial a number
Easy access to personal playlists, *photo galleries*, phone books, other stored media and data
*Playback of videos and personalized slide shows when the car is stationary*
Customers to download special apps such as navigation


----------



## georgepucci (Oct 12, 2013)

I heard from an employee of GM that YES you can play movies, but you need to copy a file to device to "unlock" these feature. He declined to give more information. Anyone have more information about that ?


----------



## georgepucci (Oct 12, 2013)

Any new information about this?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, however, I found something in a Vauhaull IntelliLink manual about a 4 port AUX jack for video playback....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

phantom said:


> I know this is an old thread, however, I found something in a Vauhaull IntelliLink manual about a 4 port AUX jack for video playback....
> 
> View attachment 134713


I wish... I believe stateside AUX was barely intended for music source.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

phantom said:


> I know this is an old thread, however, I found something in a Vauhaull IntelliLink manual about a 4 port AUX jack for video playback....
> 
> View attachment 134713


Might be worth plugging one in and see what happens. I think that's pretty common for iPods and video cameras.


----------



## igi33193 (Sep 24, 2015)

I own a 2013 Chevy Spark with the MyLink system which is the as other Chevy cars. I found a way to override the video disable when the car is moving. Open the MyLink cover and find a green wire that's part of the main wire harness. I cut that wire an connected to longer wires from those green wires to a toggle switch that allows me to open and close the circuit. When you open the circuit (cut the feed) you can view MP4 and MPG videos while moving but you loose the outside temperature reading. If you turn off your car, it will also drain your battery. When you close the circuit and restart your engine, you'll regain the outside temperature reading and everything will work like it did when you got the car. 

If you want to see a map, you can download map images in JPG formats to a USB drive (in JPG format) that you can open and view them on your MyLink screen. I have a "map" folder on my USB with over a dozen map images that I periodically refer to when I am not sure of where I am on the road.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

igi33193 said:


> I own a 2013 Chevy Spark with the MyLink system which is the as other Chevy cars. I found a way to override the video disable when the car is moving. Open the MyLink cover and find a green wire that's part of the main wire harness. I cut that wire an connected to longer wires from those green wires to a toggle switch that allows me to open and close the circuit. When you open the circuit (cut the feed) you can view MP4 and MPG videos while moving but you loose the outside temperature reading. If you turn off your car, it will also drain your battery. When you close the circuit and restart your engine, you'll regain the outside temperature reading and everything will work like it did when you got the car.
> 
> If you want to see a map, you can download map images in JPG formats to a USB drive (in JPG format) that you can open and view them on your MyLink screen. I have a "map" folder on my USB with over a dozen map images that I periodically refer to when I am not sure of where I am on the road.


Your MyLink 2.0 is different from the one in Cruze.


----------

